# Datasheet pantalla lmg-162-stn



## jctorino (Jul 14, 2012)

Quisiera saber si alguno pudo hacer funcionar esta pantalla ya que yo solo he encontrado la forma de conectar la cual esta en este mismo foro pero no se si sea la correcta ya que no he encontrado el datasheet, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes logró hacerlo funcionar si pudiera decirme por favor o tenga el datasheet se lo agradecería. 

Adjunto la imagen de conexión que esta en el foro.

Una imagen de la pantalla:


----------



## pnkrd0 (Nov 14, 2012)

Estamos todos igual, lo he conectado con la hoja de datos que dicen que corresponde, una casio, pero no funciona, lo conecte de 4 maneras distintas segun otras hojas de datos y nada de nada, ni siquiera especifican si es compatible con el driver de hitachi, eso me pasa por querer ahorrar un dinero.


----------



## 1024 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola, los codigos en C que se muestran en este post funcionan solo hay que recorrer unos cuantos espacios y funciona https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...especificasiones-sobre-controlador-usa-16909/


----------



## AlexPeraloca (Mar 5, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad.

Ya veo que esta respuesta llega ligeramente tardísima, pero aún así quisiera aportar mi experiencia con este display.

El LCD funciona a la perfección y es compatible con los demás de su tipo.

La única diferencia que encontré es en el DDRAM address. Para la linea 1 empieza en 0x04 (100 binario) y para la linea 2 empieza en 0x44 (1000100 binario). 

Puedes usar 0x00 y 0x40 que se supone son las direcciones estandar, pero los textos quedan desplazados cuatro posiciones a la izquierda.

El diagrama del conector es como se muestra en una de las siguientes fotografías.

EL LCD que muestra la temperatura está trabajando en modo de 8 bits y el LCD con el saludo está trabajando en modo de 4 bits.

Los pines 1, 3 y 5 se conectan a tierra y el pin 2 a +5v. Muchos diagramas te indican que debes usar una resistencia variable para controlar el contraste, pero no es totalmente necesario. En las fotos verás que conecto el pin 3 (contraste) directamente a tierra.

Si vas a usar una conexión de 4 bits, conecta los pines 7, 8, 9 y 10 a +5v y utiliza del 11 al 14 para el control (nible de datos).

Al conectar el byte de datos, toma en cuenta la dirección del dato.

Desde el punto de vista conexiones, con esto es suficiente para que el LCD trabaje.

En cuanto a la programación, es un tema muy amplio que no necesito reescribir aqui, pero en la siguiente liga vas a encontrar explicado en español y de una manera clarísima TODO lo que te haga falta para aprender a usar los displays LCD. La parte de inicialización del LCD es la mas importante.

http://www.cursomicros.com/avr/display-lcd/pines-del-display-lcd.html

Que tengas un excelente día.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2013)

AlexPeraloca dijo:
			
		

> Los pines 1, 3 y 5 se conectan a tierra y el pin 2 a +5v. Muchos diagramas te indican que debes usar una resistencia variable para controlar el contraste, pero no es totalmente necesario. En las fotos verás que conecto el pin 3 (contraste) directamente a tierra.


la mayoría de las veces le erran en eso ,si es necesario usar una r ,no necesariamente que sea variable,aunque directamente a chassis da mucho contraste y muchas veces no se distinguen los caracteres


----------



## AlexPeraloca (Mar 5, 2013)

En efecto, la resistencia puede ser obligatoria para otros displays, pero como la respuesta está dirigida a esta marca y modelo en particular, y basado en mi experiencia con el mismo, el comentario es totalmente válido. Observa las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## roblince (Nov 25, 2014)

no pude abri la pagina ayuda ocupo saber los codigos para esta lcd a 4bit en ASM!! :O


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 9, 2014)

roblince dijo:


> Ocupo saber los códigos para esta lcd a 4bit en ASM!! :O


Es lo mismo, esta pantalla es similar a cualquier otra que use el controlador HD44780, pero tiene menos caracteres en la ROM (Code: A00) y su lectura y escritura inicia 4 posiciones adelante.
Es decir, en una pantalla genérica con un controlador compatible con el HD44780, se inicia la escritura desde la la posición 0x80 para la línea 1 y en 0xC0 para la línea 2.

Para escribir en esta pantalla, sólo se recorre la escritura 4 posiciones hacia adelante.
Para la línea 1, inicias la escritura en la posición 0x84 y para la línea 2, en la posición 0xC4


----------

